# Looking for a new baby in NC



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Well it always seems like when I can and want to get another rat there are none that I can find. 
I'm looking for a male rat nearby.
I really dont want to get another petstore rat I'd much rather adopt one from someone.
So if you know of or have a male rat in need of a home in eastern NC let me know.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you tried this one or is it too far away? http://raleigh.craigslist.org/for/3639460215.html


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

To far away.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh well I'll keep looking for you then. C:


----------

